# close please



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pm him


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

He hasn't been on since the 18th man. I already PM'ed him. I need his cell #


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

867-5309


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pm me if you still need it sir-I have it somewhere-I just need to look for it-


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Pm me if you still need it sir-I have it somewhere-I just need to look for it-


I think that if he wanted him to have his cell number, he would have 
given it to him...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Good call buddy....if you must know, he has purchased a Doberman Pinscher pup from me, and I was wondering when he was coming my way because I have another to bring with me the same day that is going to Kentucky, and I need to tell the guy in kentucky when to expect me.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone.....please.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Anyone.....please.


Well i cant find it right now man-The only way I can think of getting it is if Gg could help us out-But I dont even know if it's possible-(what I'm thinking can be done n ehow)-I will pm GG right now,and see!!!









I need to get ahold of him as well-I need to quit deleting things from my mail box


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just as I think you should leave this between me and him too :nod:


Just as it should be conducted through pm's if its not open to the public 
for answers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Just as I think you should leave this between me and him too :nod:


Just as it should be conducted through pm's if its not open to the public 
for answers.:nod:
[/quote]

Still not an exscuse either-:nod: I have taken it to pm as well-So what the hell is your problem-I really dont see the need for this-You didn't have ne thing to add to the topic ne how? Get my point!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

People amaze me....this guy has no clue what is going on....but still feels the need to butt in.

If you cannot help us.....keep it to yourself.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome. Now that that's settled can we hold off on any more posts that don't specifically pertain to the issue of Leasure1 getting CK's number? He obviously has business to conduct with the man and needs to get a hold of him.

If you have this info and don't know Leasure1 personally and thus feel uncomfortable about PM'ing the number to him you can go through Grosse Gurke (one of the heads of the site) by CLICKING HERE. GG will give CK a call to make sure it's okay to pass along the number.

Sorry to butt in like this guys - just trying to let cooler heads prevail before this turns into something it doesn't need to be.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the number now....had it all along, but had 2 numbers switched around. lol


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> 867-5309


Ya know...comments like this are not needed. You and I both know that is not the number (although it was a good song)!

Its 1-800-94-Jenny

Get it right King!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... let's just imagine what a move would be like for someone like Crockeeper... actually I dont want to imagine that!









He's a good guy, I'm sure he hasn't forgotten you leisure. I had his number too, let me look for it....


----------

